# Breeding Caribes?



## TommyBlaze (Jan 16, 2004)

Has anyone ever done it?


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

yes, there was a member here that bred them and possible others that just choose not to share pics and info etc. but frank had shared some very informative info from a person who had bred caribas...







click here


----------

